# How do you remove the rear view mirror



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been trying to get it off and i got the 2nd piece that goes towards the mirror off, but i cant get the pieces that's stuck to the windshild off and i dont want to pull it and break the glass.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the metal base is glued onto the windshield. you can try to heat and gently pry. and i mean gently. why are you removing it anyway??


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Because the mirror has this frost on it that i cannot get off.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Don't remove the metal base/ mount tab, just buy another mirror assembly. 
I found mine on e-bay, came off an altima. 
The mirrors fit a bunch of Nissans so should be easy to find a replacement. 


BTW, what’s the deal with your car? 
You got more problems with that thing…. What’s the story?


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Sethticlees said:


> Don't remove the metal base/ mount tab, just buy another mirror assembly.
> I found mine on e-bay, came off an altima.
> The mirrors fit a bunch of Nissans so should be easy to find a replacement.
> 
> ...


I know. everyday it's something else. I'm getting so upset I cannot even describe. every day it's another fucking problem (pardon my french)

when i turn it on, im hearing this really rough rattling noise, it sounds like my fanbelt is going.. do u kno how much one of those costs?


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

haha story of my cars life, another day another problem


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....actually, fuck is german.....


Just go to your local junkyard and pick up a mirror from any nissan pretty much.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ....actually, fuck is german.....
> 
> 
> Just go to your local junkyard and pick up a mirror from any nissan pretty much.


actually ficken is german....


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> actually ficken is german....


while in germany a while back I asked a neighbor for some Vicks 44 medicine. Understandably, they call it something else. I thought she was going to have a heart attack and call the polizie on me. Thankfully, she remembered I was an American and as such, uncultured. FUCK is an acronym, last I heard. For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge, from old English law. had a rattling on my sentra that sounded like it was coming from under the hood. When I opened the hood, I could never find it. Turned out the muffler was loose and had to be rewelded. A local muffler shop did it for no cost. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

RitaHarris said:


> I know. everyday it's something else. I'm getting so upset I cannot even describe. every day it's another fucking problem (pardon my french)
> 
> when i turn it on, im hearing this really rough rattling noise, it sounds like my fanbelt is going.. do u kno how much one of those costs?


well if you are serius about it beig a fan belt i will tel you that every 200sx i have ever seen has a pair of electric fans because the car is front weel drive


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

RitaHarris said:


> I have been trying to get it off and i got the 2nd piece that goes towards the mirror off, but i cant get the pieces that's stuck to the windshild off and i dont want to pull it and break the glass.


very carefully ...


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Burn 17 said:


> well if you are serius about it beig a fan belt i will tel you that every 200sx i have ever seen has a pair of electric fans because the car is front weel drive


I'm not sure what you are saying. Can you say it ag ain

I want to know how much the fanbelt costs because the sound is comming from that vacinty.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RitaHarris said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying. Can you say it ag ain
> 
> I want to know how much the fanbelt costs because the sound is comming from that vacinty.


Here it is in simple terms. There is NO fan belt. The fans are electric and come on once the engien coolant temp. sensor gets to 196 degrees. So it CANNOT be the fan belt.....

It may be the power steering or alternator belt though. In which case you should inspect the belts for cracks and/or use a belt dressing for them.


----------

